# 4 Jaw Chucks



## Brento (Mar 2, 2018)

Where can i buy a 4 Jaw chuck for a cheap price but good quality? I know those two words dont go together but sorta tight on cash and would like to atleast get an idea on what im going to be looking at price wise.


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 2, 2018)

I've had great luck with Cook Machine Tools 3hours from you. I've not been there, I've only dealt with them online.
Great service!! Cheap prices. Old dependable iron.
They likely have one or more 4jaws on the shelf.
http://www.cooktoolandmachine.com/

Daryl
MN


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 2, 2018)

I picked up a atlas / craftsman  with integral spindle threads on EBAY. There are deals out there. The nice thing about it, is because of the integral threads, I get a little more space on the lathe, since it is shorter than one with a back plate.  It's a 6" for a 9A.
There's many to be had.


----------



## Brento (Mar 2, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> I picked up a atlas / craftsman  with integral spindle threads on EBAY. There are deals out there. The nice thing about it, is because of the integral threads, I get a little more space on the lathe, since it is shorter than one with a back plate.  It's a 6" for a 9A.
> There's many to be had.


Thats the chuck i need lol for a 9A. I just dont know the threads bc i dont have the lathe on hand yet


----------



## Ray C (Mar 2, 2018)

Not affiliated with this place but, I purchased 2 of their 6 jaw chucks and they are far beyond my expectations.

https://cme-tools.myshopify.com/collections/chucks

Check out this thread:

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/ordered-a-6-jaw-lathe-chuck.65884/

Ray


----------



## Brento (Mar 2, 2018)

Yea i read your thread last night. Ill keep them in mind but im looking for independant jaws


----------



## Ray C (Mar 2, 2018)

Brento said:


> Yea i read your thread last night. Ill keep them in mind but im looking for independant jaws




The link to the store sells all kinds of chucks, including 4 jaw independent, of the same brand.

Ray


----------



## Brento (Mar 2, 2018)

Ill keep them in mind when i can afford them. Thank you. By any chance do you know how i can tell which set of soft jaws i can get. Idk how many versions of jaws there is. Is it only a scroll style and then a bolt on style?


----------



## Ray C (Mar 2, 2018)

Brento said:


> Ill keep them in mind when i can afford them. Thank you. By any chance do you know how i can tell which set of soft jaws i can get. Idk how many versions of jaws there is. Is it only a scroll style and then a bolt on style?



Sorry to say, no.   When I need soft jaws, I trim pieces of aluminum or brass on-the-fly and try to keep track of them until they get sucked-up with the vacuum cleaner.


Ray


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 3, 2018)

I recently bought a 6 in. Sanou 4-jaw for my Heavy 10.  Seems to be of good quality, jaws are a very close fit in their slots, no slop. I paid $156 including backing plate and shipping. 

An SB 9 should have 1-1/2 - 8 spindle nose threads.

Here's a 5 in. model:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-Lathe...125-sct-888-/132490666119?hash=item1ed90f2087

Here's a used Craftsman 5 in.:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-...433608?hash=item3b035c0888:g:5b8AAOSwXvdal3du
and a 6 in. Skinner:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend...606976?hash=item33e33ab2c0:g:ZksAAOSwJRZah1lS

Chucks this small do not have bolt on top jaws, so no option for soft jaws.


----------



## Brento (Mar 3, 2018)

Ok thank you


----------



## RWanke (Mar 22, 2018)

Is it common on the small Skinner chucks for the jaws to be smooth? Have never used one with smooth jaws so don't know how much it will matter but won a 6" Skinner on eBay.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 27, 2018)

I got lucky, I found a 6" 4 jaw on E-bay. The trick is I have the old 1 7/8 8tpi spindle. This chuck I found is a Cushman and is in very good shape. Overnight in Evaporust and a good oiling and it is tight and smooth as glass.
E-bay


----------

